# Matching flex- Bindings to Boards? Unions, Burtons, etc..



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

What med/stiff board are you looking at/have?

The plain old forces work pretty well on every type of terrain from my experience and are $80 less than SLs, so I think you'll be fine with forces.


----------



## Meatball707 (Jan 27, 2011)

crazyface said:


> What med/stiff board are you looking at/have?QUOTE]
> 
> Lib Dark Series
> 
> I'm only asking about the pairing because I had some shops tell me to go with the same flex for both board and bindings and told me Force SL, and Cartel Reflex for that board. From what I hear the SL is stiffer in the base and softer in the highback than the standard force.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Go with the regular Force. It'll be fine for your situation.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Well I would personally be looking at Shakas, SF45's, Targas, or NXT-ATSEs.

The thing you have to worry about when riding a stiff board, is if you get a binding that's too soft you can't get all the performance from the board.


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

If I was in your situation and had the money to afford them, I would go with the Force SLs. I'm riding a TRS from a couple years ago with forces and its a great ride, but you're going to want the stiffer SLs to match your board.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

crazyface said:


> If I was in your situation and had the money to afford them, I would go with the Force SLs. I'm riding a TRS from a couple years ago with forces and its a great ride, but you're going to want the stiffer SLs to match your board.


Despite the slightly stiffer frame of the SL's, the highback is actually a tad softer.

Better from Union is to possibly wait till 2012 and get Atlas's. Rumor has it they actually put a stiffer highback on a binding.

I stand by my previous recommendations, still excluding Union.


----------

